# Not Kwame...The Kwaminator



## AL9045

He has arrived, he'll be back.

Watch out.


----------



## CP26

Cool name


----------



## AL9045

I want them to call him that on the radio or on TV.

Hmm...ideas...


----------



## MJG

It'll be tough, that's not one that comes right to mind. It certainly does sound better than "K Brow" though :grinning: Kwame is an individual enough name that that's probably all he'll get, like what Kobe has. 

Please add me to the Kwame club as well


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> It'll be tough, that's not one that comes right to mind. It certainly does sound better than "K Brow" though :grinning: Kwame is an individual enough name that that's probably all he'll get, like what Kobe has.
> 
> Please add me to the Kwame club as well


You have been Kwaminated.


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> You have been Kwaminated.


:laugh: 
Add me also


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> :laugh:
> Add me also


Any color preference?


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Any color preference?


no


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> no


The club has seen it's membership grow by 300% tonight. .


----------



## twinz2gether

how bout Kwam the Bomb?

add me to the club.


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> how bout Kwam the Bomb?
> 
> add me to the club.


naa... Kwaminator is perfect.


----------



## CP26

K-Brow:laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I would like to be Kwaminated into the fan club.


----------



## AL9045

I want to make a Kwaminator plush toy...


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I would like to be Kwaminated into the fan club.


Please Kwaminate me too.


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Please Kwaminate me too.


Any color preference?


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Any color preference?


Red would be nice.


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Red would be nice.


Your wish has been Kwaminated. Do not move. .


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Your wish has been Kwaminated. Do not move. .


Yes, sir. 

*Kwamination Complete*


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, sir.
> 
> *Kwamination Complete*


I really need to get in touch with his agent, we could work out a few things and then...a new craze!


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> I really need to get in touch with his agent, we could work out a few things and then...a new craze!


Good luck.


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Or I could just run onto the court and talk to Kwame about it. ...and then get pummeled by security...ouch...:yes:.


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Or I could just run onto the court and talk to Kwame about it. ...and then get pummeled by security...ouch...:yes:.


It'd be interesting to find out just how Kwame will react to the name. :yes:


----------



## CP26

hey Al, actually can I have blue color?


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> hey Al, actually can I have blue color?


Nope. Special colours are only for important people. 




























Just messing with ya...


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope. Special colours are only for important people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just messing with ya...


k


----------



## twinz2gether

i wonder what Kwame would think of his new name?


----------



## CP26

I would love to hear Steve Buckz say it


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

Alright Al... Put me in. 'Bullets' Red I think would be nice.


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> Alright Al... Put me in. 'Bullets' Red I think would be nice.


I don't know if I got it right...

http://www.webenalysis.com/colortable.asp

Tell me what the code is, if you want me to change it.

Thanks.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if I got it right...
> 
> http://www.webenalysis.com/colortable.asp
> 
> Tell me what the code is, if you want me to change it.
> 
> Thanks.


#E60000

<font color=#E60000>That's going by the red from his avatar (R:230 B:0 G:0).</font>


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> #E60000
> 
> <font color=#E60000>That's going by the red from his avatar (R:230 B:0 G:0).</font>


Many thanks. .


----------



## Go Zards!

can you make me blue?


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Many thanks. .


No problem. It almost looks the same as the default red color from this site, you have to really look close to see the difference.
<table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
<tr><td height=50 width=50 bgcolor=red>Red</td><td height=50 width=50 bgcolor=#E60000>E60000</td></tr>
</table>


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>Go Zards!</b>!
> can you make me blue?


Done.


----------



## Go Zards!

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> 
> 
> Done.


thx


----------



## AL9045

Greg Ostertag, what color do you want?


----------



## MJG

Since this is the Kwame club, how about some stats over his last seven games (excluding the game where he broke his nose):

MPG: 38.1
PPG: 18.1
RPG: 10.1
BPG: 1.1
SPG: 1.9
FG%: 58.2 (46-79, 6.6-11.3)
FT%: 76.1 (35-46, 5.0-6.5)
TO: 1.9

It's amazing to think how far he's come in the past 5-6 weeks. Turn of the new year, and a lot of people are questioning whether or not he'll ever amount to a starting quality NBA player. Now, he's looking like a force on both sides of the court. He still has plenty of work that can be done, but for now, I'm going to sit back and appreciate what he's done already.


----------



## Ben1

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Since this is the Kwame club, how about some stats over his last seven games (excluding the game where he broke his nose):
> 
> MPG: 38.1
> PPG: 18.1
> RPG: 10.1
> BPG: 1.1
> SPG: 1.9
> FG%: 58.2 (46-79, 6.6-11.3)
> FT%: 76.1 (35-46, 5.0-6.5)
> TO: 1.9
> 
> It's amazing to think how far he's come in the past 5-6 weeks. Turn of the new year, and a lot of people are questioning whether or not he'll ever amount to a starting quality NBA player. Now, he's looking like a force on both sides of the court. He still has plenty of work that can be done, but for now, I'm going to sit back and appreciate what he's done already.


Impressive. :yes:


----------



## AL9045

The only thing I'd like to see him do is get more blocks, not for statistics, but it would make him a lot more dominating I think and also make people afraid to drive against him.


----------



## BEEZ

add me


----------



## nicholas

*yea*

 Kwaminated me too


----------



## AL9045

Kwaminated, if you guys want color, just let me know.


----------



## CP26

*Re: yea*



> Originally posted by <b>nicholas</b>!
> Kwaminated me too


Nice post, especially for your very first post.
Welcome.


----------



## Dakota

Could you please add me to the E-Currobulation Club please??






:laugh:


----------



## nicholas

can i have green?


----------



## rynobot

Kwaminate me in blue.


----------



## AL9045

Added, sorry about the delay.


----------



## Dwight2Duke

put me in too, always love supportin a georgian


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Added, sorry about the delay.


what delay?


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> what delay?


I didn't check this thread for 2 days or so...so I was a little late. .


----------



## KrispyKreme23

I'd like to recieve the Kwamination in pink please.


----------



## AL9045

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> I'd like to recieve the Kwamination in pink please.


The Kwamination process...is complete.

Resistance is futile.

Join the cause...


----------



## AL9045

Looks like the Kwaminator just needed a few minor repairs.

28-18-3.

12-16 FG.
4-5 FT.
7 Off Rebounds.
2 Steals.
1 Turnover.


----------



## AL9045

Kwaminator's Final Numbers.

30 points (12-16 FG, 6-7 FT).
19 rebounds (7 offensive).
3 assists.
1 turnover.
2 steals.


----------



## RSP83

I want to be Kwaminated please.. color Green


----------

